# Seroma



## NESmith

A patient was seen after having a repair of a left inguinal hernia on 02/15/10 he comes back for a post-op visit on 02/25/10 and is found to have a seroma. The doctor under sterile technique aspirated the seroma from the left groin incision.  About 40 cc of thin bloddy fluid was aspirated. The doctor wants to bill a 10060 which I think is wrong  & that he needs to bill cpt code 10160 even though the cpt code description states puncture aspiration of abscess, hematoma, bulla ro cyst. Is this correct? Thanks


----------



## FTessaBartels

*10160*

From what you write, I believe CPT 10160 would be correct.  Dx 998.1

Don't forget your modifier.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## gared111

Drainage of seromas are not payable during the post op period (assuming the seroma is directly related to the surgical procedure itself).  These are considered a normal complication of surgery, and therefore are not separately payable unless it requires a trip back to the OR in order to do it.  Don't forget a 58 or 78 modifier in that case.


----------



## BEARDOG

Gared is quite correct. Seroma formation after inguinal hernia repair is somewhat common and is related to the repair.  All hernias, inguinal included, have a 90 day global so you cannot charge for the aspiration as you described it.  Had it occured outside the global surgery period you certainly could charge for it . It's not fair, but that's the way it is. We see postop mastectomy's often for seroma aspiration and we cannot charge either.


----------

